# Good site to follow the US market?



## barnz2k (1 August 2007)

Hey
Just wondering what (free) sites people use to follow the US market?
Simple analysis.

Cheers.


----------



## wayneL (1 August 2007)

www.marketwatch.com
www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Damuzzdu (1 August 2007)

or dont watch at all, put yr head under a pillow, sleep for 8 hrs, wakeup look outside and see the sun shining, and you will realize that the world is not ending....

Well, that might be the case until you switch on TV and see the DJIA down by 500 pts and you think "Why the hell did i bother getting up at all??...

hahahaha

of course:

finance.yahoo.com
money.cnn.com

But waynel pinched mine...(bugga )

www.marketwatch.com is the best, if your computer is set up right with java you can have live streaming quotes of stocks and indices. Indicies are live, stocks are delayed 15 mins.

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## waz (1 August 2007)

http://finance.google.com/finance

Good for fancy charts, allows you to scale the x axis very quickly


----------



## barnz2k (2 August 2007)

Awesome thanks guys.
Ill check them all out and see which one I like best.

Damuzzdu - ill try not to get hooked on the US ticker as well, I already stare at a screen 10hrs a day (for work not for shares!! haha)


----------



## professor_frink (2 August 2007)

http://www.bloomberg.com/tvradio/tv/index.html

click the watch now link in the middle of the page, it will fire bloomberg up if you are interested.


----------

